# Outlook 2003 extremely slow, just installed



## karenkehoe (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a Dell computer with Windows XP Home Edition 2002, SP2. RAM is 219 GHz, 768 MB.

I have been using Outlook 2000 for years. Then a month ago I got a cyclic redundancy error. I was able to repair the inbox and got it going again. Then last week the same error again. 

This time I repaired the inbox then installed Outlook 2003, hoping to avoid this problem in the future. 

But now Outlook 2003 is extremely slow. If I double-click to open an email it takes over a minute before it will actually open. And in the meantime everything else on the computer just stops while waiting for Outlook to perform the operation (open an email, etc). 

I definitely need Outlook to work faster, it is causing problems with doing my work, so I'm desperate.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Have you tried Detect and Repair from the Help menu?
How big is your PST file? (Right-click Personal Folders folder and choose Properties...)


----------



## cjgarrett (May 9, 2007)

i was experiencing horrible response with outlook 2003 on a new computer with 2G RAM, etc, etc. - i did everything - eliminated the IM tie in, archived, compacted - nothing helped - then finally a dell rep said go to add/remove programs and remove the &#8220;outlook addin installer&#8221; program - BAM - outlook now flies like the wind.


----------



## kmeier (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you! the advice worked perfectly.


----------



## aypollak (Mar 5, 2008)

Witch add-in should I uncheck or remove from my computer?
I have the same problem


----------

